# Fresh Shrooms vs Dried



## ontariogrower (Apr 4, 2009)

what is the difference in high between dried shrooms vs fresh ones also is there any shrooms you shouldnt eat fresh


----------



## Scuba (Apr 4, 2009)

ontariogrower said:


> what is the difference in high between dried shrooms vs fresh ones also is there any shrooms you shouldnt eat fresh


 Well if you eat fresh you get a more trip for the amount you ate then if it had dried. Like P. Can if let to dry shrinks to nothing, you should plan on eating it when you harvest it.


----------



## greenleafhigh (Apr 5, 2009)

Cubies are so much better of a trip freash but some much hader to eat freash ....alot more mass to chew...so i drie all may shrooms so they have a long self life....


----------



## engage757 (Apr 5, 2009)

depends on the type of mushroom... animita muscaria is my personal fasvoite, but takes a precise cutting to eat fresh...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 5, 2009)

they are a lil stronger i think fresh and kick in a li sooner. dried is good to


----------



## grind (Apr 5, 2009)

engage757 said:


> depends on the type of mushroom... animita muscaria is my personal fasvoite, but takes a precise cutting to eat fresh...


amanita muscaria is your favourite? have you ever done any other mushrooms? those amanitas are retarded from what i hear.....


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Apr 5, 2009)

cubies, or most other popular street shrooms are usually stronger when they are fresh. The psilocyn breaks down a bit when they dry out, making most shrooms slightly less potent.

Amanita muscaria are a different story, most people get sick (but still trip somewhat) on fresh amanitas. Like someone else said, you would need the exact amount for any kind of trip; too much and you'll be sicker than shit. Amanita muscaria works much better if they are dried out because the chemicals that make you sick are converted into chemicals that make you trip.


----------



## jack tripper (Apr 5, 2009)

i ate fresh shrooms once and tripped really hard, way harder than the dry version of the same shroom. at one point i thought i was gonna die, i had to take a piss every 10minutes for an hour or so. something was mos def wrong, but i survived to trip another day.


----------



## greenleafhigh (Apr 5, 2009)

Shroom are just good like that


----------



## Scuba (Apr 5, 2009)

greenleafhigh said:


> Shroom are just good like that


 really thank what ever made us for mushrooms man


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 6, 2009)

ate some Cube's fresh a few times... tasted like a "white button mushroom" but a little edge/bitterness... hit me a faster, and the coming up "rush" was stronger, not sure if i tripped harder cuz im not really sure how much the mushroom weighed or how much it would of dried too...

frush are just generally better, it seems a lot of people dont know how to store them so the potentcy goes down for sure


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2009)

grind said:


> amanita muscaria is your favourite? have you ever done any other mushrooms? those amanitas are retarded from what i hear.....


 
Do yourself a favour and google for the pharmacratic inquisition

Wait you are probably too lazy...

http://www.pharmacratic-inquisition.com/main/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=1&MMN_position=1:1


----------



## grind (Apr 6, 2009)

ANC said:


> Do yourself a favour and google for the pharmacratic inquisition
> 
> Wait you are probably too lazy...
> 
> http://www.pharmacratic-inquisition.com/main/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=1&MMN_position=1:1


lol yeah, probably wouldn't have checked it out had you not provided the link. Looks interesting, but doesn't have much to do with what i said, which was that from what i hear, amanitas are a bad trip, and i've never heard anyone even say that they like them, let alone be their favourite mushroom.


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Apr 6, 2009)

grind said:


> lol yeah, probably wouldn't have checked it out had you not provided the link. Looks interesting, but doesn't have much to do with what i said, which was that from what i hear, amanitas are a bad trip, and i've never heard anyone even say that they like them, let alone be their favourite mushroom.


Amanita Muscaria are sometimes referred to as a "poor mans trip" kind of shroom. It's a different kind of trip, more like lucid dreaming than trippin. 

If you are into shrooms at all, you'd be better off goin with cubies. Fresh, if you can


----------



## 4led2head0 (Sep 19, 2009)

less psiloc(yb)in when fresh.
drying cures, like the older wine or scotch is the better.
or think of curing buds...
once crispy, mushies should have more psychoactive ingredients.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Sep 19, 2009)

4led2head0 said:


> less psiloc(yb)in when fresh.
> drying cures, like the older wine or scotch is the better.
> or think of curing buds...
> once crispy, mushies should have more psychoactive ingredients.


I'm not a mycologist, but I'm pretty sure that when you dry them, the psychoactive compounds deteriorate. They're heat sensitive.


----------



## 4led2head0 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> I'm not a mycologist, but I'm pretty sure that when you dry them, the psychoactive compounds deteriorate. They're heat sensitive.


yes..hence you cant smoke them unless done right.
but no. if dried and stored properly, can be kept with original potency of tens, maybe even hundreds of years.
archaeologists have found remains of humans with shrooms found on their persons. with some experementation (not eating them) thay found that they were of full potency.
i picked some nessies (cyanescens) about a year and a half ago, and i stored them in an air tight container in the dark, to this day i could trip off them, i did like a month or two ago.


----------



## sonicgrower (Sep 21, 2009)

My first and only time was with fresh Shrooms. I ate a bunch with my pals and went to down town Disney (in Orlando) to see Rob Zombies "House of a thousand corpses" 

Bad idea.


----------



## anygivenmonday (Sep 21, 2009)

i seem to trip easier off dry than wet


----------



## 4led2head0 (Sep 21, 2009)

it takes more fresh shrooms to get the same desired effect, than it does wet..
go to shroomery.org, and search for dosage calulator..
it will answer these questions


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

fresh over dried anyday fresh ones kick in soo much more faster


----------



## 4led2head0 (Sep 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fresh over dried anyday fresh ones kick in soo much more faster


True, but dried make you trip more


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

4led2head0 said:


> True, but dried make you trip more


wtf are you talking about bro??? i trip harder off fresh boomers and faster. like you start to feel it in has little has 20 min


----------



## Basshead (Sep 21, 2009)

Fresh Shrooms are the Best Shrooms


----------



## 4led2head0 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea. Fresh shrooms take less time to kick in, but need a larger amount then dried shrooms.
Psylocybe Azurescens, the stongest mushroom with 10.8 milligrams of psylocybin, and 1.45 milligrams of psilocin per gram dried. Fresh Azurescens have 1.079 milligrams of psilocybin per gram.
In order to get a level 4 trip (Strong hallucinations, i.e. objects morphing into other objects) you need to eat 1.792 grams DRIED. In order to get the same desired effect off FRESH shrooms you need to eat 16.4 grams literally 16 times the weight of a dried trip.

Courestry of http://www.shroomery.org/6257/Magic-Mushroom-Dosage-Calculator

Plus personal experience, Ive had a more "fresh" and exciting trip, while picking shrooms, picking and eating at same time, but once I got home and them cure let cure I had a way more intense trip.


----------



## HeyLooLa (Aug 9, 2020)

Anyone please respond. I have 8 grams of fresh shrooms but someone said to leave them on fresh air to dry for 13 hrs before eating them. Im planning to eat them friday which is 5 days from today. What should i do, will they lose potency in 5 days. Help please


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2020)

HeyLooLa said:


> Anyone please respond. I have 8 grams of fresh shrooms but someone said to leave them on fresh air to dry for 13 hrs before eating them. Im planning to eat them friday which is 5 days from today. What should i do, will they lose potency in 5 days. Help please


just eat all of it, don't be a pussy


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2020)

HeyLooLa said:


> Anyone please respond. I have 8 grams of fresh shrooms but someone said to leave them on fresh air to dry for 13 hrs before eating them. Im planning to eat them friday which is 5 days from today. What should i do, will they lose potency in 5 days. Help please


8 grams of fresh mushrooms is only roughly .9 dried, most mushrooms loose about 90% of their weight when dried. Which isnt enough to really trip. You will feel the effects at that dosage but I wouldnt call it tripping. I ate .9-1.1 twice this past week. Once was fresh mushrooms once dried. Both times were fun. 

In my experience having eaten a pretty good amount of mushrooms in my life. I find that fresh mushrooms tend to give me a bit stronger effects over the length of the trip and they last longer because it takes longer for your body to digest them with all the water in them. 

Dried mushrooms usually kick in faster for me but don’t last quite as long.


----------



## canndo (Aug 21, 2020)

fresh are brighter, more ethereal. More colorful.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 27, 2020)

pokesalotasmot said:


> Amanita muscaria are a different story, most people get sick (but still trip somewhat) on fresh amanitas. Like someone else said, you would need the exact amount for any kind of trip; too much and you'll be sicker than shit. Amanita muscaria works much better if they are dried out because the chemicals that make you sick are converted into chemicals that make you trip.


Eating amanitas raw is extremely bad for the liver and can cause permanent damage. What the fuck is wrong with people talking about shit like this?

If you want to eat amanitas, you need to cook them the right way or dry for a very long time before they are at least remotely safe to eat.. or feed to animals that can digest the toxins and piss of pure stuff and dink their piss if thats your thing.

Also amanitas dont make you trip lime psychedelics, amanitas put you in a state of delirium, similar state to alcohol psychosis.


----------



## HeyLooLa (Nov 3, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> 8 grams of fresh mushrooms is only roughly .9 dried, most mushrooms loose about 90% of their weight when dried. Which isnt enough to really trip. You will feel the effects at that dosage but I wouldnt call it tripping. I ate .9-1.1 twice this past week. Once was fresh mushrooms once dried. Both times were fun.
> 
> In my experience having eaten a pretty good amount of mushrooms in my life. I find that fresh mushrooms tend to give me a bit stronger effects over the length of the trip and they last longer because it takes longer for your body to digest them with all the water in them.
> 
> Dried mushrooms usually kick in faster for me but don’t last quite as long.


I ate all of it lol. But guy totally scammed me he gave me those can shrooms that u put on pizza lol. I ate shrooms 2 times before this and i was really sceptic about it but since i had no other plugs i went for it. All i can say is lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 3, 2020)

HeyLooLa said:


> I ate all of it lol. But guy totally scammed me he gave me those can shrooms that u put on pizza lol. I ate shrooms 2 times before this and i was really sceptic about it but since i had no other plugs i went for it. All i can say is lol


You should look into growing your own. It’s not tooo hard or complicated if you do some research. I regularly suggest the “homestead book company mushroom grow kit”. It’s a great way to get started. Just google what I have in quotes . Happy tripping.


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 12, 2021)

HeyLooLa said:


> Anyone please respond. I have 8 grams of fresh shrooms but someone said to leave them on fresh air to dry for 13 hrs before eating them. Im planning to eat them friday which is 5 days from today. What should i do, will they lose potency in 5 days. Help please


Just let him set out on a plate and tell you're ready to eat him good airflow do not put him in a bag or they will rot


----------

